# Israeli Paramedic now living in the USA



## Alex206 (Jul 15, 2015)

please help! I've been researching the Internet and I've called NREMT but the woman I spoke with didn't really know that much, she just emailed me the international policy.

I want to know if it's possible to get the thumbs up to take NREMT if I was a paramedic with the Israeli Defense Forces. There seems to be no clear answer on the web. I will call NREMT again tomorrow but does anyone have knowledge on this? What process do I need to take? Please help! I would really appreciate it! I'm currently working at Children's Hospital in Cincinnati. thanks!


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 15, 2015)

You have already done what is needed. If you are trying to get your national registry then they are the ones who will have an answer for you. If the first person and the international policy don't help. Try calling again, some of them are better at answering questions and it may take trying to speak with someone higher up then the first person who answers the phone.


----------

